# GTA IV mouse issue



## devil952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just bought GTA IV today at walmart for $10(why not).

After the convoluted and ungodly activation process, I proceeded to play a few games on multiplayer and some singleplayer.

I then played some other games, and now when I try to play my mouse cursor is stuck in the top left corner. Doesnt work in menu or in actual game.

have tried alt-tabbing,unplugged all controllers(joystick). I am confused and more than alittle angry that this game has caused me so much headache within mere hours of purchase.

If anyone has any ideas please, id be most grateful.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Not sue just yet, but what OS are you running?
Also are your drivers up to date? even any mouse drivers that may be available.


----------



## devil952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8085 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb/EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4Gb GDDR5
Hard Drives: C: Total - 228933 MB, Free - 22652 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, Z77 Extreme3
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


all drivers up to date. As said the game did work, then it suddenly stopped, mousewise.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

so something someplace decided to change how the mouse worked. hmm. 
I can't say for GTA 4, but to fix a GTA SA mouse issue I had on windows 7, I had to disable visual themes. 
Right clicked the .exe and changed the properties. 

I guess you can try that. If it doesn't help just re-enable them. (uncheck the box again)


----------



## mrfyzv (Jun 16, 2014)

&#1057;an be a problem in the disk did not address the place where he bought


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try uninstalling and re-installing the game.

GTA IV was acting buggy for me over the weekend so I actually just had to do this as well. :down:


----------

